# I've tried everything and my shrimp are still not moving



## Coyne (Apr 12, 2014)

I have limited experience with shrimp, but the couple times Ive kept them I did not find them to be shy or afraid. When the fish were running away from my scary hand, the shrimp were crawling all over me to investigate and pick.
Why are you adding Prime every other day?
Shrimp are fairly sensitive to water conditions. Did you make sure your tank was cycled before adding the shrimp? Id check things like ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, pH, GH, KH and copper to make sure your water is shrimp friendly.


----------



## A251 (Jul 28, 2017)

Coyne said:


> I have limited experience with shrimp, but the couple times Ive kept them I did not find them to be shy or afraid. When the fish were running away from my scary hand, the shrimp were crawling all over me to investigate and pick.
> Why are you adding Prime every other day?
> Shrimp are fairly sensitive to water conditions. Did you make sure your tank was cycled before adding the shrimp? Id check things like ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, pH, GH, KH and copper to make sure your water is shrimp friendly.


 I cycled the tank for two days before I put them in and I add the prime because I have ocd and I am constantly worried about there health so input in one drop about every other day and I don't have a test kit yet it is next up on my list but I can take the water in to get tested tomorrow


----------



## RyRob (May 30, 2015)

If you don't have test kits how do you know your tank is cycled? I've cycled tanks pretty quick but 2 days is just wishful thinking. 1 drop of prime isn't very much at all in 5 gallons. I'd do at least a half a milliliter twice a week with a water change. 

It sounds like you're tank is very new. If water conditions aren't the culprit, I'd imagine your shrimp are either feasting on the rotting portions of your new plants or died during molting (which would be due to water conditions). Do they move if you make them move? What are you using for filtration and biomedia?


----------



## A251 (Jul 28, 2017)

RyRob said:


> If you don't have test kits how do you know your tank is cycled? I've cycled tanks pretty quick but 2 days is just wishful thinking. 1 drop of prime isn't very much at all in 5 gallons. I'd do at least a half a milliliter twice a week with a water change.
> 
> It sounds like you're tank is very new. If water conditions aren't the culprit, I'd imagine your shrimp are either feasting on the rotting portions of your new plants or died during molting (which would be due to water conditions). Do they move if you make them move? What are you using for filtration and biomedia?


 I just took a sample of water to my local fish shop and the lady there said my perameters are perfect I have a little bit of ammonia but she said put a cap full of seachem in and it would fix that she also told me it's probably a temp issue and I'm getting a heater in two days


----------



## KrypleBerry (May 23, 2017)

Far from perfect. ANY ammonia means your tank is not cycled. A 2 day cycle is wishfull thinking, I agree with the above post. You jumped the gun and added sensitive inverts too early (on bad advice it sounds). You need to cycle your tank. Stop adding prime, its only setting you back. No ammonia reducers or removers will help. You need bacteria, nitrifying bacteria to be specific that require 48 to 72 hours to get started let alone colonize and exhaust food supplies. Once ammonia becomes nitrite, then zeros out and you see nitrite you are half cycled. Once the nitrite becomes nitrate you are there and can add fish/shrimp etc. I prefer to only add shrimp to heavily planted or well estsblished tanks as they feed on biofilm heavily and biofilm tends to lack in new set ups and the water chemistry in such tanks tends to be more stable. Look for bio spira bacteria cultures, they may shave days to a week off your cycle time but patience is whats called for here bottom line. Every aquarists success is based on their knowledge and ability to farm bacteria.


----------



## A251 (Jul 28, 2017)

KrypleBerry said:


> Far from perfect. ANY ammonia means your tank is not cycled. A 2 day cycle is wishfull thinking, I agree with the above post. You jumped the gun and added sensitive inverts too early (on bad advice it sounds). You need to cycle your tank. Stop adding prime, its only setting you back. No ammonia reducers or removers will help. You need bacteria, nitrifying bacteria to be specific that require 48 to 72 hours to get started let alone colonize and exhaust food supplies. Once ammonia becomes nitrite, then zeros out and you see nitrite you are half cycled. Once the nitrite becomes nitrate you are there and can add fish/shrimp etc. I prefer to only add shrimp to heavily planted or well estsblished tanks as they feed on biofilm heavily and biofilm tends to lack in new set ups and the water chemistry in such tanks tends to be more stable. Look for bio spira bacteria cultures, they may shave days to a week off your cycle time but patience is whats called for here bottom line. Every aquarists success is based on their knowledge and ability to farm bacteria.


 thank you


----------



## A251 (Jul 28, 2017)

Should I dismantle the tank and sell the stuff inside?


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

I'd rehome the shrimp to a well cycled aquarium and let the cycle run the course on this one.


----------



## A251 (Jul 28, 2017)

Craigthor said:


> I'd rehome the shrimp to a well cycled aquarium and let the cycle run the course on this one.


 ???


----------



## KrypleBerry (May 23, 2017)

A251 said:


> Should I dismantle the tank and sell the stuff inside?


No problem. Is this your only tank?
It just needs time to cycle before you can expect living things to thrive in there. All aquariums go through toxic then ugly phases before they finish off to beautiful aquascapes. As diferent microbiology colonizes and competes over space and resources your tank will undergo a lot of change all to reach an equilibrium. Best bet if this is your only tank is refrain on adding anything but plants, they will eat up ammonia as well and could naturally curb the toxicity in favor of the shrimps. Small frequent water changes will help til the water chemistry balances. Get a basic freshwater test kit, api has one at petsmart and similar stores. You want ph, ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, gh, kh ultimately to break into this. Shrimp have a specific Gh and Kh range they prefer. Gh is general hardness, kh is carbonate hardness, referring to your waters buffering capacity (key to ph suitability). With these you can get your tank relatively figured out.


----------



## A251 (Jul 28, 2017)

KrypleBerry said:


> A251 said:
> 
> 
> > Should I dismantle the tank and sell the stuff inside?
> ...


 yes it is my only tank and thanks for the advice my.shrimp have been coming out now and I got a snail and he is thriving


----------



## KrypleBerry (May 23, 2017)

No problem. Give it time and it will balance out and become stable and easier to work with.


----------



## A251 (Jul 28, 2017)

KrypleBerry said:


> No problem. Give it time and it will balance out and become stable and easier to work with.


 you are one hundred percent right! I woke up today and they are super active swimming and foraging all back to normal!


----------



## KrypleBerry (May 23, 2017)

Awesome. I think the shrimp are just as fun as the fish. Lol


----------



## RyRob (May 30, 2015)

Good to hear your shrimpies are becoming more active! I've never had that much luck with shrimp, mind you it's only been feeder ghost shrimp, but I know when they stop moving it's usually not a very good sign. The molting process is very stressful also and that's usually where my problems came up. I'd love to have a little shrimp tank one day though


----------



## KrypleBerry (May 23, 2017)

A251 said:


> KrypleBerry said:
> 
> 
> > No problem. Give it time and it will balance out and become stable and easier to work with.
> ...


I also add one drop iodide per 10 gallons every time i water change. It aids in the molting process and is regularly used by reef keepers for invertebrates. Kent iodide is the one i use. Avoid lugols solution for freshwater as it is super concentrated and better suited for reef use. My shrimp never have molting issues.


----------



## A251 (Jul 28, 2017)

KrypleBerry said:


> A251 said:
> 
> 
> > KrypleBerry said:
> ...


 I feed them kale and.it gives them all the calcium they need for molting but thank you still


----------



## Oughtsix (Apr 8, 2011)

Please wait at least a month before you add any more creatures to your tank. Your tank is starting to cycle properly but it is going to take a while to balance. If you get excited and start adding a lot of fish because things are looking good you are going to run into more problems. If you give your tank a month to balance then slowly add critters you will have a much more enjoyable experience.


----------

